# Olympic Hockey OT/NT



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if there are any hockey fans on MLS, but the U.S. men's team is the gold medal final on Sunday after whipping Finland 6-1 today. Canada and Slovakia are at it tonight for the other final spot. U.S. beat Canada in an earlier game.


Canada beat the U.S. for the gold on the women's side. But I am OK with that. Canadian women are wonderful. They hunt, fish, shoot a gun, drive a stick, drink beer out of the bottle, other stuff and they are really good looking. They also smoke cigars which seems to upset only the news media.


Anyway, my call is the U.S. over Canada, 3-2 in overtime. 



Go U.S.A. !!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

GO USA HOCKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If the US beats us tomorrow, I'm going to personally come over and derail your train!! 

And yes, Canadian women ARE wonderful.  

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 26 Feb 2010 08:04 PM 
If the US beats us tomorrow, I'm going to personally come over and derail your train!! 

Keith 

Ah, but you will do it politely, be well dressed and pick up after yourself when through.











....and I had to tuck tail with all my Canadian/en friends in 2002 after Salt Lake.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you *HOCKEY PUCK's *need to move your shi# to another forum. (or another website)

Where is the LIVE STEAM??? !!!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I will be rootin' for the US even with all the current and former Caps on the Russian team goin' down in flames! I just hope Ovie and the boys can recoup before play offs come around. Ryan Miller (US Goalie from the Buffalo Sabres) has been a shot killing machine in the games so far. 

Oh yeah, CROSBY SUCKS!!! 

-Brian


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

We're a big hockey house here. Of course I'm pulling for the US, but I won't be too upset if Canada pulls it out.. I like Canada.. 

Kane is Da man though. Miller is an amazing netminder, but I'm a life long die hard Hawks fan... Killer Kane is on the Loose!!!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is a Hockey thread in the live steam forum ? I think most first graders will tell you it does not belong here! please take it to the Public forum where it belongs!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is a Hockey thread in the live steam forum 
Yeah - that had me flummoxed too!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, you live steam boys get your panties bunched up pretty easily. Bob will have to taken out back and doused with your plastic squirt bottles at the next live steam meet. 

-Brian


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is the LIVE STEAM??? 
Certainly a lot of HOT AIR. 

Di you see that short track skating last night ?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted to put this in the Public forum but I love live steam so much I was not paying attention. Sorry. I'll be in the shop all day fabricating a steam locie. But tomorrow, watching some team USA whoop azz


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, all will be forgiven if you post pics of the fabrication work..


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mr. Grunge,..........................Would it be OK if they were talking _NASCAR ????







_[/b]


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Only if J Leno has entered his Stanley Steamer....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well heres a little SMOKE... for you guys complaining


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Once again, GO USA HOCKEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yikes !!!!! ........................ *I can see now why they won.







I hope that she is not playing on their mens team too.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA women's team looked steamed when they didn't win. I hope the men have the same look. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

The Zambonies can play hockey better than the Canadian team!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, just another NHL game....not like 1980!!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not as though it's a matter of life or death...it's far more important than that. 

Go Canada!!!!! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy the bonus....OT!


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

CANADA GOLD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! 

Thanks for the great game, USA, and thanks to ALL players! 

tac, mrs tac and the fambly ig 

www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing that it's a free-for-all my interests are F1 , MotoGP and superbikes. Can we all have a chat about them???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the Hockey Game…..NOT!


Oh yeah, CROSBY SUCKS!!! 
-Brian


The Zambonies can play hockey better than the Canadian team!!!!!!!!!!!
tmtrainz


Anyway, my call is the U.S. over Canada, 3-2 in overtime. 
Bob Sorenson


Don’t you just hate it when you’re so wrong!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Canada, excellent game (note the shots on goal at 27 each end of regulation).....win the battle but....the finale tally reflects, "maybe the best TEAM" win!


Medal count: 

37- USA
30- Germany
26-Canada

Seems the 2010 Olympics hosted by Canada was a job well done, thanks for hosting it.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 
I played as hard as I could!!!!! 
Well, cheered. 
Sorry Charles. 
Official IOC count. 
First place - Canada 14 Gold 
Second place - Germany 10 Gold 
Third place - USA 9 Gold 
The IOC only count Gold - good for them. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Canada won. Good show for them, they earned it, they were clearly the better team. By the grace of the Canadian MLS members, I hope we Americans can be a Maple Leaf for a day.

This thread is done. And to all the whimpy curling fans who reacted to this as if I pissed in their steam oil, I will try to contain my enthusiasm in 2014, act more like a 2d grader and post this in the Public Forum.

Back to steam.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David and all the joyous Canadians, enjoy the moment not matter how it is counted: beer, cigars, etc....


BTW- Violating the spirit of its own charter, the I.O.C. lists the countries according to the number of gold medals. By charter, The I.O.C. does not recognize global ranking per country (charter proclaims the Olympics as a between athletes, not countries); the medal tallies are displayed for information only. 


Interesting that the first ever Olympic "medals" awarded were-silver

IMHO- each "winner" of a medal has value in the games as do all the participants who did not win a medal.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shaylover on 28 Feb 2010 04:29 PM 
Seeing that it's a free-for-all my interests are F1 , MotoGP and superbikes. Can we all have a chat about them???????????????????????????????????


OK, I'll bite. What's the deal with Michael Schumacher? Coming out of retirement?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

How much horse power does it take to turn the supercharger on a top fuel dragster? 
What is the total number of engine revolutions made with a top fuel dragster engine between tear-downs? 
How much horse power does a NASCAR Nationwide series car make? 
What is the beer capacity of a Canadian Hockey fan? 
Is it legal in Canada, to operate a live steam engine while intoxicated? 
How many cans of beer will fit in the boiler of an Accucraft K-36, and how long will it stay cold? 
Why do the law makers think they need to reform the medical insurance industry in order for everyone to have health CARE, when you can walk, crawl, get carried or wheeled into ANY hospital in this country with or without insurance and get good care? 
(That last one in just to see if your actually reading the questions. I tried to cover, Several kinds of sports, trains, and social issues, because thats what we do here in the LIVE STEAM FORUM !


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

1- alot 
2- more than 6 
3- more than my wifes car but probly less than a top fuel dragster 
4- I think they measure it in kegs 
5- probly (see number 4) 
6- depends we talkin 14 ouncers or the 22? and it depends on when it was last fired 
7- because you only get care enough to be stabilized, then they kick you out or transfer you to a more "suitable" facility, ie: anywhere but there. 

and on another note: DAMN YOU CANADA!!!! see if i ever go to your side of niagara falls again!! just kidding, that was an awesome game! i wish the US could have won but since they didn't i'm glad Canada got the gold. hail Canadia!!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

To all of those who have their underwear in a bunch because this post is in the "wrong" forum, us hockey fans can not be responsible for the fact that you were picked last in gym class.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 28 Feb 2010 06:36 PM 
Thanks everyone, 
I played as hard as I could!!!!! 
Well, cheered. 
Sorry Charles. 
Official IOC count. 
First place - Canada 14 Gold 

All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 



Since half of them are for Canadian bowling/shuffleboard you are more than welcome to the bragging rights on those!









-Brian


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are referring to curling, that accounted for one Canadian gold. One half of 14 is not one, where I went to school. You must be one of those 7/8ths guys. 

Since half of them are for Canadian bowling/shuffleboard you are more than welcome to the bragging rights on those! -Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 01 Mar 2010 06:20 AM 
Posted By Shaylover on 28 Feb 2010 04:29 PM 
Seeing that it's a free-for-all my interests are F1 , MotoGP and superbikes. Can we all have a chat about them???????????????????????????????????


OK, I'll bite. What's the deal with Michael Schumacher? Coming out of retirement? 

Does this mean Top Gear will need a new Stig ?????


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith, what is the picture of on your post? It looks interesting but to small to make out.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh thats just a typical Operations session on my layout


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright guys, let's get back on steam, real Gauge 1 live steam. Focus, focus, focus.

vr


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

But Adams family style of operations is not live steam....Jeff is going to be mad at you!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith, THATS what happens when you mix trains and hockey


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Who cares anyway, they were all pros. To bad that the Commies had to cheat so much back in the day that now the Olympics in many cases are pros playing instead of the real intention.....................Amatures. I do blame it all on the Commies, Soviets in particular. I do love to see them get their tales kicked now.....................they deserve it !!


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Jeff- I believe that the nationwide cars make somwhere between 362 and 400 HP but of course take the restrictor plate into consideration.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brittany, I was being a smarta$$ The cup cars make about 800 hp and I think Nationwide cars make 650 to 700 and 450 with restrictor plate. ( those maybe under the 2009 specs) 
I spent many weekends working in the Garage and as part of the pit crew in NASCAR Winston Cup at the Pocono races, but that was about 30 years ago. Things were very different back then! But I still take in a race now and again, Charlotte (Lowes) Motor Speedway is only 20 minutes from my house. 
But hey this is a LIVE STEAM forum, Hows the coal firing coming along?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01 Mar 2010 12:26 PM 
But Adams family style of operations is not live steam....Jeff is going to be mad at you! 

Maybe no steam, but still lots of smoke and fire


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Jeff correct you are this is a live steam forum. Therefore My coal firing is coming along well I have had two chances to fire a coal fired ruby thanks to Charles and Ryan for the oppurtunity to fire theirs . They are building mine for me as I felt it needed more expierience than I could handle.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I won either way with this game. My wife's Canadian, so keeping her happy is good for me.  

BTW, my apologies to Bob... He e-mailed me asking me to move this to the Public forum, but my antiquated computer at work is running a version of IE that froze every time I tried to move it. Figured that was a sign... (Okay, I forgot by the time I got home.) 

Besides, if the US took the gold? I'm sure there'd be an invasion from the north. 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7UKllR0Edo


Blame Canada !!!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Brokaw Explains Canada To Americans


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV_041oYDjg


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. That's a great video. Posted By Dan Pantages on 04 Mar 2010 04:24 AM 


Tom Brokaw Explains Canada To Americans


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV_041oYDjg


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

But he doesn't explain the most important part. 
I believe that Canada's railways kept more steam engines running on the mainline, longer than the USA railroads did. 
Which brings us back to live steam. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

